# Q/A abt 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi, I just got a brand new 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition. I am a young but average car enthusiast. I am looking for some mods to put on the car.
I am looking it to possibly doing the following
- cold air intake
- ecu tune
- cat back exhaust
- wing/ spoiler
- possible sub woofer for audio

But I can't seem to find anything for a cat back exhaust and a cold air intake? Should I just get a universal cold air intake? and what about ecu tuning? Does the ross tech VCDS work on 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition?
I am pretty good with technology, having built multiple computer and have some modest coding experience.

Also, looking for some advice what upgrades should I do, because I defiantly want to do some stuff to stick out(jk but you know what I mean).


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

any one??


----------



## LurkerJetta (May 30, 2018)

Cheers! got at 18' wolf as well, I'll share MY opinion in terms of upgrading this car coming from a Fahrenheit GLI. 
Air intake? No thanks, unless someone comes out with a stage 2 ecu tune. If you like louder engine go for it. 
Ecu tune? Yes please. I heard from another member the internals are good for 300lb-ft (would be nice to confirm). I got the 5 speed manual and heard from same member oem clutch will need replacing after ~20k miles (haven't done research on the max lb-ft on clutch). However, the tune offers 25% increase in torque, so a clutch upgrade is likely needed (specially if driven hard). I'd personally would pair a downpipe with the tune, but I'm waiting for other forum members feedback.

Big brakes? No 17z/18z/boxter setups, as i doubt we'll see any serious performance from the czta im the short term, but I do miss my GLI brakes. I'm getting 18" oz lightweight wheels to pick up cheap GTI calipers (fits under 17" too) with low miles in the classifieds section. If anyone selling hit me up shipped to 78242 I'll be pairing them with the TDI 312mm semi-floating rotors from ecs to try to keep the weight to a minimum. Maybe even lightweight control arms (not sure the s3 ones fit)

Haven't looked into suspension yet, but for now it handles decently.


----------



## LurkerJetta (May 30, 2018)

Here's a link for a couple intakes that fit our car https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_VI-Sedan_Facelift-1.4T/Engine/Intake/Performance/


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Big brakes != better braking.

If you want better braking, pads and tires offer way more bang for the buck.


----------



## LurkerJetta (May 30, 2018)

ptrd said:


> Big brakes != better braking.
> 
> If you want better braking, pads and tires offer way more bang for the buck.


I didn't say big brakes= better braking. I do miss the 312mm size, bite, and pedal feel of my old gli brakes. First I'm going to do the pads and the vagcom brake assist mod, and if I'm satisfied with the bite and pedal feel I'll leave it alone. If not satisfied I'll do the ss lines and fluid. I'm hoping that will leave me satisfied with the brakes 😄
Ps: in regards to the size I can live without the bling lol


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback what I have done to it right now is put a AWE track edition exhaust on it a Racechip tune and a AEM cai, the track edition exhaust is not that loud so I was thinking out taking out the resonator portion and putting in a pipe but I am not sure how it would sound? I am also thinking about a short throw shifter and maybe a couple of other mods but i am not sure plus dont have the money.


----------

